# Haps and Peacocks/ Frontosa



## xeno2000

Will be stocking a 150 gallon tank soon. It will be all male Haps and Peacocks. I really like FrontosaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s to but donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to do a all Frontosa tank. Do you think I can try and put 1 Frontosa in the tank? Or is it just a really bad idea?


----------



## jimmie

yeah man u can put a couple of fronts in there I just set up a 150gl tank welcome to the big dogs tanks :lol: =D> I had a 225gl tank with haps and fronts maybe a few peacocks but mostly haps and fronts matter of fact with yellow labs


----------



## rgr4475

I actually plan on trying this myself. From what I have read on here, some have had success. The Fronts do get really big though. Males up to 15".


----------



## kfisher

I don't think it would be a good idea, frontosa should only be keep with there own kind


----------



## DaveZ17

*** also had success with large male Frontosa mixed with Malawans but always in tanks of 210g or 240g. Just my experience though.


----------



## vfc

I had a 150G tank of all-male Haps, Peacocks, and Frontosa. It worked for a while, but after a couple years, I had to remove the four Frontosa because they were not getting enough to eat. They are too slow and passive and are best kept with their own kind.


----------



## BigFish77

I am starting to have the same problem as VFC. I have 1 front in a mixed hap/peacock tank. The haps eat so fast that I am wondering if the front is getting anything. I usually feed a bit extra, so its fine. It all really depends upon what else you are putting them in with exactly and how large the fronts are to begin with.


----------



## tlspmm

xeno2000 said:


> Will be stocking a 150 gallon tank soon. It will be all male Haps and Peacocks. I really like FrontosaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s to but donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to do a all Frontosa tank. Do you think I can try and put 1 Frontosa in the tank? Or is it just a really bad idea?


Wouldn't do it just for the sake of the Frontosa being stressed by more aggressive and faster fish. Now you have an excuse to get another tank!!lol Wish you luck!


----------



## JSwan

Have you thought about getting Mpimbwe Fronts(Gibberosa)? They are more active and voracious than any other variety. I would consider baseing the tank off these guys and adding some other fish like Peacocks or more mellow haps ie Moorii and Phenochilus sp. Tanzania. I have several Mpimbwe and they always get there fill. I keep them with Moorii, Ruby Red Peacocks, Yellow Labs, Julis, and a whole flock of Petricola cats. I would also recommend a group of at least 8 and them trade off extra males to get a nice M/F ratio.


----------

